# Can someone date this Kenmore?



## Paul DeBelling (Oct 23, 2012)

*Can someone date this Kenmore?  UPDATED*

I would like to know what year this would be. Wood fender and chainguard








  This is a Kenmore by the Thorsen cycle co chicago. # on the bottom of the crank is 11279  all black original paint with a nice detailed design on a lot of places. wooden fender ( broken) wooden chainguard old leather troxel seat nice old metal pedals with some kind of material to wipe mud off your shoes? no brake on main crank nut it is stamped keep this nut tight. very light bicycle. Now with all this info can we get a closer date and value for this bicycle  Thanks!!


----------



## okozzy (Oct 23, 2012)

*don't know*

Don't know, but for what is worth, the chain is on backwards.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 23, 2012)

between 1900-10.


----------



## Paul DeBelling (Oct 23, 2012)

*value of bicycle*

How about a value for this bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

The value on this bike is low. There are some nice parts here.

I'd say this is a very early 20th century bicycle.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 24, 2012)

*Kenmore*

I believe "Kenmore" only made bicycles for 2 years ... 1895 and 1896.
I have the male version.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 24, 2012)

Paul DeBelling said:


> How about a value for this bike?




as it is.around $300


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't even know Sears had Kenmore bicycles, I thought they only had Kenmore Appliances?! Is this the same Kenmore?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I didn't even know Sears had Kenmore bicycles, I thought they only had Kenmore Appliances?! Is this the same Kenmore?




The "Sears" bikes of this period were "Kings", "Queens", "Napoleons" and a few others.


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe "Kenmore" only made bicycles for 2 years ... 1895 and 1896.
> I have the male version.
> View attachment 71048View attachment 71049




Bill's Kenmore is one of the most beautiful unrestored race bike I have seen.

He and his bike were  invited to show earlier this year at the Greystone Mansion's Concours in Beverly Hills. For a gathering of high end Concours Classic Cars, his Kenmore made quite a stir.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 24, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe "Kenmore" only made bicycles for 2 years ... 1895 and 1896.
> I have the male version.
> View attachment 71048View attachment 71049





My, that is a beauty.


----------

